# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Dossier Mod : Echappez vous de la routine avec Jailbreak

## ShinSH

J'ai un peu de retard pour cause d'actu et de travail chargés mais le nouveau dossier est enfin prêt et il concerne Jailbreak Source, mod multi pour Half Life 2 ayant pour particularité de vous faire réapparaître dans la prison adverse s'il vous arrive une mort violente. Le test aura été bien fun, je ne saurai vous conseiller de jeter un coup d'oeil à l'article et au mod.
 Si vous séchez pour trouver les sorties des différentes prisons, vous avez une liste complète des geôles par cartes, avec la solution pour s'en échapper. Évitez de la lire avant d'avoir joué, vous risquez d'être spolié sur l'un des aspects les plus sympa du jeu.

La sortie, c'est par ici.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## lanef300

Erreur 404 après le lien?

----------


## Pelomar

Pareil pour oi-m.

----------


## ShinSH

Maintenant ca marche.  ::):

----------


## Nonok

Pareil, erreur couatre sans couatre.  ::sad:: 
Ah bah ça marche maintenant.  ::):

----------


## half

Han les autres ils ont même pas les droits !

----------


## FixB

Y'avait un mis similaire sous half-life premier du nom, non ?
Un truc ou il fallait se faire la courte echelle pour sortir de prison.

----------


## Nonok

C'est un test sympatoche dis donc. Je sais ce que je vais faire jeudi soir. Merci Shinsh. :D

----------


## Flappie

Ça a l'air bien sympa tout ça, faudra que je teste.

*@ShinSH :* une petite faute dans la news : "de faire vous réapparaître".

----------


## ShinSH

> Ça a l'air bien sympa tout ça, faudra que je teste.
> 
> *@ShinSH :* une petite faute dans la news : "de faire vous réapparaître".


Non. Parler comme Yoda, j'ai envie.

----------


## Pandalex

ça semble sympa, mais les plantages fréquents ça fait peur.
Par contre pour le teamplay faut planifier un test du mode entre canards !

----------


## ShinSH

> ça semble sympa, mais les plantages fréquents ça fait peur.
> Par contre pour le teamplay faut planifier un test du mode entre canards !


C'est super aléatoire, tu peux avoir des plantages répétés ou pas de problèmes du tout.

Pour le teamplay, ca tourne en team deathmatch au début, et ca commence à jouer teamplay quand y'a des joueurs emprisonnés.

----------


## Kayato

> J'ai un peu de retard pour cause d'actu et de travail chargés


Venitia avance  ::ninja::

----------


## magicganja

Ben on se donne une date pour le tester ce mod?

----------


## Jean Pale

Y'a la version UT3 ShinSH ti tu veux  ::P:

----------


## JeP

> Ben on se donne une date pour le tester ce mod?


Grave !

----------


## magicganja

> Grave !


Eh ben quand ça? Ce week end? ^^

----------


## LaVaBo

> Y'avait un mis similaire sous half-life premier du nom, non ?
> Un truc ou il fallait se faire la courte echelle pour sortir de prison.


 Oui oui. Et le seul souvenir que j'en aie encore, c'est que c'était chiant. Mais je me souviens plus pourquoi...  ::|: 
C'était pas avec les classes de TFC ? Peut-etre que je confond tout hein.

----------


## Flappie

Moi je suis prêt à tester le mod ce soir, dès que je l'aurai installé.

EDIT: la page Steam de la communauté dont parle ShinSH. Pratique pour trouver des joueurs de Jailbreak. J'y suis actuellement avec un autre canard. Viendez.

EDIT2: le map pack officiel ici.

----------


## Vader_666

Si vous voulez le tester je relance le serveur que j'avais monté, il est tout pret  ::): 

Sympa le test ShinSH  :;): 

Sinon je plussoie, ça crash assez régulièrement malheureusement...

----------


## ShinSH

Merci  ::): 

N'hésite pas à relancer ton serveur vader, le mien tire la gueule... Je sens que je vais passer par une réinstall complète.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

ça à l'air sympa ! Vivement que je termine mon boulot pour geeker un peu.

----------


## ikkyu

Wow ! Vraiment excellent comme mod  ::love:: 
J'ai fait quelques parties uniquement mais je suis déjà complètement fan ! J'ai toujours adoré les jeux réalistes (Opération Flashpoint, Rainbow Six : Raven Shield...) et là, vraiment, j'ai trouvé mon bonheur. Je regrette juste de ne po l'avoir découvert plus tôt  ::P: 

Alors un Big Up à CanardPC pour cette article !

----------


## ShinSH

Merci, mais je crois que tu t'es trompé de sujet  ::P:

----------

